# Report From The Road



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Greetings all,

Just a short update from our grand adventure. We are currently in Flagstaff AZ, headed to the GC today for a couple days. So far everything has been great. The Outback has worked flawlessly for 15 straight days and the Titan is a champ even up a few good hills.

So far we have driven about 2500 miles and have been to Carlsbad Caverns, Petrified Forrest, Painted Desert, White Sands Monument plus many local sights. We have found some beautiful state parks for camping and some sights to last a life time.

Over the next week we will do the GC, Bryce, Zion and into Las Vegas. After a few days in sin city we start the trek home.

Once home I will provide a full report with pictures.

I have only seen three other Outbacks, one is currently parked next to mine.

Hope all is going well, no time to read all the posts that have accumulated.

Cheers

Jared
(Not Yet done traveling)


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I didn't even know you were on a grand adventure! Great! We have done several "over-3k" trips and each has been a lot of fun. One trip we did was over 5k -- it was our most memorable. Hope you are having fun! Anxious to see a few pics!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Outback Campers....whether traveling 25 miles (like we did thie weekend) or 2,500 miles...it's all good. Glad things are going well.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

What an awsome adventure. Be safe and have fun


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

jared action

glad to hear your trip is going great. we look forward to your pictures.
have fun the rest of your trip.

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Keep it safe. Enjoy the adventures.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500 miles? Wow!

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am glad that you are having a great time, and I am not jealous....

really I'm not...










Have fun and think of us poor folks that are at work, slaving away....

Gary


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'll be interested to get a 'long distance trip' report from you. Would make good reading for those preparing for the long trek to the national rally next year. It will be 4000 miles if we follow the trail we've set.

I'm sure you are keeping tabs of all the problems and issues with the Outback and with the trip itself; should make for good reading.

BBB


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

4000 miles? It's only going to be 1,900 for me -- oh, wait, I'll be retired then and my 5 will be home. So I'll be home wherever my rv is. Nevermind.....


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Currently a windy afternoon at the Grand Canyon. Got up early this morning to run a few miles of the rim trail (altitude kicking my rear) Spent a couple hours hiking the upper part of the Bright Angel Trail with my 6.5 y/o. He is quite a trooper. Tomorrow we will drive around the east end and up to Zion Canyon.

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BBB

The rotating Outbacker. Your computer skills are truely amazing









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> I'll be interested to get a 'long distance trip' report from you. Would make good reading for those preparing for the long trek to the national rally next year. It will be 4000 miles if we follow the trail we've set.
> 
> I'm sure you are keeping tabs of all the problems and issues with the Outback and with the trip itself; should make for good reading.
> 
> ...


BBB...can you slow that picture down a bit? I'm starting to get sea sick.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow! I would love to take a huge trip like your taking! Jealous? No...not me...


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Currently sitting pool-side in Las Vegas. With a little luck maybe I can pay for the trip.







We spent a few days in Zion Canyon, and for those that have never been there it is worth the trip. It has been 15 years since my last trip there and a couple of days only renewed my love for it. The park is a days drive north of the Grand Canyon and worth every mile. For those planning there big trips try to put Zion on the list. Absolutely wonderful.

Tomorrow we head east, through 4-corners and monument valley, then along 160 through south CO. Hope all are doing well, I may never catch up with the new posts, but I will try.

Jared and Family.....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds great Jared. "Keep on Truckin"


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

About how many miles do you put on in a day do you figure? What's comfortable? I'm heading to Pasadena in about 2 weeks and was figuring on only 300 to 400 per day. Some less, some more since camping spots in Nevada seem to be about 70 miles apart. After Pasadena, we may head to LasVegas, GrandCanyon, Santa Fe, but not sure. Just wondering what was comfortable for you.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

vdub said:


> About how many miles do you put on in a day do you figure? What's comfortable? I'm heading to Pasadena in about 2 weeks and was figuring on only 300 to 400 per day. Some less, some more since camping spots in Nevada seem to be about 70 miles apart. After Pasadena, we may head to LasVegas, GrandCanyon, Santa Fe, but not sure. Just wondering what was comfortable for you.
> [snapback]37324[/snapback]​


V-

We have been doing about 300 with a two day stop every third drive day. BUT we are traveling with 3 kids under 7 y/o. If it was just me and DW, we would push on longer through the non-interesting parts. If you make it down towards the GC, I highly suggest ZION. Much more accessable than GC and impresive in a different way. The campground in the park is very well shadded but electric only at each site. The view from the campspots is the best of any park we have been in. I will post some pics when I get some time.

Jared


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Well 4300 miles, 22 days and still going strong. We are in Amarillo TX tonight headed east and will be back to FL next week. 
Had a flat tire on I 40 West of Flagstaff a couple of days ago. I have never had a flat on a trailer at high way speeds so I can not compare, but I hear the pop, saw the attitude of the trailer change a little but no other indications. If the Hensley kept the trailer from swaying, it was worth every penny. Eased to the side of the road and 30 min later, back on the road. Glad I carry all the needed tools. We did buy a new spare in Flagstaff. Thought real hard about moving to a 15 inch E rated tire but did not want to haul the 14 inchers back to FL.

Pulled up through Wolf Creek Pass on 160 in S-Colorado. 10370 feet. The Titan did great, no rise in any temp gauges and was able to keep up speed. This truck HAULS. The top still had snow and down the other side was a beautiful drive. We spent the night in Big Meadows NF campground at 9200 feet, surrounded by 12000+ mountains. It was just us and the host. Unbelievable place and a must do for the Outbackers in S-CO or N-NM.

On through to Trinidad Lake state park, looked nice but the weather was nasty so not much exploring.

Saw two Outback fivers traveling together today in eastern NM, headed West. Both had Oklahoma tags. Anyone out there?

We are spending Memorial Day weekend at a lake near Birmingham AL.

I will have a full report when we finished. Many lessons learned and notes on many campgrounds.

Until next time.

Jared and Family


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your travels with all of us. I've been through Wolf Creek Pass, steep grade awesome view when I was 15... forty some years a go....you just don't forget those experiences. 
My brother is going out West with his family in June to retrace our families 6 week trip. Leo was 6years old and remembers that trip.Five kids ,a pink two- tone Rambler station wagon, an U-haul trailer full of variuos tents, clothes and suppilies. No air conditioning. Went to Rocky Mt Nat Park, Mesa Verde, Great Sand Dunes Nat Monument Grand Canyon,Camped on the beach in Ventura,Surf City USA--beach boys just hitting the air waves. DisneyLand camping on Lake Mead in 120 degree weather,everyone hanging out in the campground store to get cool.







It's like yesterday...
Enjoy the roses. sunny 
Again thanks for the updates, the sharing








Oh sorry about the flat tire ,glad your all safe















Jan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jared, did you plan the entire trip before leaving, or have you been planning stops as you go? My wife and I want to take the kids on a trip similar to what your on now, in a few years.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jared,

Sounds like you are having a great trip!







, and glad to hear the Titan is doing so well.

We are thinking about a Southern route home from the National Rally next year, and already had C.G., Zion, etc. on the list. We look forward to your complete report once you get home.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Vdub, When you come up the I-15 to Las vegas, the last offramp before heading towards Barstow is the one to Apple Valley. You will be about 5 min. from my place, the pool is clean and I always have a cold one in the frige. Anyways, unless you want to stop in Vegas if you push a little farther north to Mesquite you can stay behind the Virgin River Casino for free. From there it is a nice drive to the Grand Canyon and you will get there early afternoon if you are going to the North rim. Sorry back to the original topic, Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jared

I am glad you and your family are enjoying yourselves. Thanks for keeping us updated







. I am looking forward to your leasons learned as well.

Why do you not extend your trip and head north - Another Rally Sept 16th 1000 Island area. Would love to hear your stories while sitting around a campfire.









Thor


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Almost home....

5400 odd miles and tonight is the last night on the road. I see that there are many questions and DW and I will try to include answers to all in a detailed report. I have only one week to re-fit/re-fuel/re-arm before I depart for West Point NY so the report may be slow in coming. This trip will be for at least three years.

Thor- I am trying to plan the fall NE rally but I do not yet know my schedule.

Time to cook some dinner and bed down for the evening. Tomorrow- full size Queen bed and no tanks to dump










Until later.

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jared

All I can say is awesome!!!! You are getting couple years of camping in several weeks. I am starting to get jealous. I am impressed after such a long haul that you are off for another 3 weeks
















Thor


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

Have a good trip. Looking forward for the pics. We hope to go out to the Grand Canyon next summer if everything works out.


----------

